# New babies adopted from Finnebon :)



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

So Sunday I adopted 2 adorable baby boys from Finnebon who I'm sure you are all familiar with & have been following her story on these adorable babies 

Its been amazing to be able to help & give these babies a loving home & its great to be able to keep in touch. Its also great how social these little ones are compared to babies I've had in the past.

They did SO well on the long ride home & pretty much slept the whole time, after we got home I gave them chance to settle & eat, then they had a little play & cuddle...they are for sure shoulder ratties haha ;D climbing all over me & playing with my hair.

I took them out last night, put their cage on our bed & let them come out as they pleased...they seemed a little more skittish & certain noises made them jump & race back to the safety of their cage...they maybe a little overwhelmed or have just gotten comfy in their cage & are a little more reluctant to leave, but they are still very curious & don't mind being handled. 

Capped boy seems the most 'chill' & easy going [Finnebon when I text you about their personalities I got them the wrong way round...lol I REALLY need names for them so I don't get them mixed up haha ] he takes his time to come out of the cage, but once hes out he shows no fear & LOVES to be cuddled.
Blaze boy is very hyper & the most jumpy...hes first out of the cage, but also first to get spooked & run back lol...hes pretty quirky, but seems most comfy on my shoulder which is cute!

There doing great tho & I love these little boys <3 I can't wait to introduce them to my older boys, but I want to wait & let them get bigger first as right now there is a BIG size difference haha!

A few piccies...some are blurry, but these babies are quick!

On the way home <3


Cute at home snap shots...








Cute shot of their markings...I believe they are champagne & white? 


Coming out to play on our bed 




Capped boy getting confident lol.


Got a good shot of their odd eyes, amazed he kept still for this haha ;D


Will do my best to keep updating this thread for Finnebon to see their progress.

Can anyone help with names? I want to keep with my monster theme, but I want something to do with the fact their brothers & so close...hmmm!
My other ratties names are Herman & Igor [incase ppl didn't know already]


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know why this amused me so much but I was thinking of famous monsters and thought "Frankie" and "Stein" were so clever.

Other than that, any specific monster-genre?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Aww thats cute! I really like that ;D I had thought of Jekyll & Hyde...but I'm not sure. Idk what it is about ratties but they are REALLY hard to name lol.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you like The Invisible Man and The Picture of Dorian Gray? You could name one Griffin, one Dorian.

You could parody and go _Munsters_ -- they have an Eddie, a Spot, a Charlie.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I've had a lot of monster names, I had an Eddie [he was Herman's cage mate when I first got him & sadly passed away] & I had a Banshee [also over the rainbow bridge].
Theres Gomez, Fester & Darth who are staying at my friends & I also had Lucifer who was my last rattie to pass away & go over the rainbow bridge 

...but on a happier note, these babies are just a delight! Keep the name ideas coming!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mythical beasts? http://www.mythicalcreaturesguide.com/page/List+of+Mythical+Creatures

You could also tweek the theme and go _writers_​ of monster tales lol.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

True true! Hmmm so many to choose from! My fiance suggested Manson & Twiggy....Manson obviously after Marilyn Manson & the fact the babies have odd eyes...then Twiggy was the name of his bass player back in the day...I wouldn't know which one to name Manson tho as they both have odd eyes lol.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

What I did was to play with my rats and call them every name I thought about, until I found one they seemed to like and fit.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh thats how I came up with the rest of my babies names...so I know something will come to me in time! For now they are just Capped & Blaze haha.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Awww thanks so much for making this thread! I'd love to see updates of the babies as they grow up 

Haha yeah I was wondering about that text but I figured they were just being different since they're in a new home. But yeah, Capped boy always seemed more chill and cuddly, and Blaze boy seemed more active and adventurey, but he loves to cuddle too. I'm glad they liked hanging out on your shoulder! They seemed to really love it when my friend would come over. Have they just sat and bruxed about how happy they were to be there? Just be careful because they love cuddling on shoulders so much that they won't bother to get up to pee.. My friend found that out the hard way when one peed on her chest, and then the other did it on her shoulder maybe 5 minutes later lol

I can't wait to hear what their new names will be when you pick them out. ;D Yay babies!

(I totally have this thread book marked now)


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know if you ever watched Godzilla, but I loved it when I was growing up. You can see the lists of the different monsters from Godzilla here if you'd be interested in those as a name possibility. 
http://godzilla.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Monsters


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

They're beautiful! 
(handsome..)


----------



## LadyVelvet (Jul 28, 2012)

Very Cute ^_^


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes they brux all the time  especially capped boy Mr Cuddles....I decided to name them 'Spook' & 'Boo' haha kinda boring compared to all the names that were suggested, but there just so cute & when I had them out those names just seemed to fit them! Spook is the blaze boy due to him having more white & looking a little more 'ghostly' & he gets spooked pretty easy (i think half the time its his hyper-ness lol he just has to jump & run!) & Boo is obviously capped boy, my snuggle bug  I think I may do a bath tub intro soon to Igor my fat lazy boy....just to see their reaction to an adult male. I think Herman maybe a little too much for them with them being so small...but Iggy is slow & mellow, we'll see.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Those are cute names. I'm glad they seem to be doing so well with you! ^_^ It's so nice to hear about them. I'm happy Boo is still so cuddly and sweet and Spook is still playful and hyper hehe. Good luck with intros! They were fine with my 3 adult boys. They'd squeak when sniffed, but other than that they would be fine, and sometimes even follow the adult boys around and try to play with them. xD


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

So intros are officially going to be tonight. I will take some more pics too & add them here...there colouring is getting darker almost to a blueish/grey...changing already! Boo's cap is fading a little too around the nose area.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok to update...did intros! I used my big couch in the living room to intro everybody...got out treats & other fun stuff, set the babies cage on the couch & let them out to play, then got my 2 big boys.

Things went great! To be honest they all acted like they already knew each other & could care less lol! Boo was being pretty shy & kinda keeping to himself compared to Spook who was following the big boys around.
Boo actually went back to his cage & it was funny...big ol Iggy went in the cage with him & curled up & got comfy, it was hilarious & cute at the same time...hilarious coz Iggy is HUGE & barely fit in their cage ;D hes so fat & lazy!!!

Soooo things went so good I decided to put them all in the big cage...I cleaned the whole thing out & put a lot of the babies things in there...there toys, fleece, some of their bedding etc. so when playtime was over I just put them all back together & sat & monitored things for a good hour or so...wow were the babies excited over the space! I thought that they had burned most of their energy during playtime, but I had never seen them so hyper LOL! It got me a little worried coz usually my big boys like to chill & eat after play...but things were good, Spook tried to wrestle with Iggy a couple times lol not realizing that he is far too lazy...& Iggy just put him on his back like 'chill dude i'm trying to eat'...Spook squeaked the times he did it, but he wasn't being hurt at all...I think he was just mad that he didn't get his way 

Boo ended up finding a little hiding place sort of under the pan I have in the cage & stayed there after he was done exploring & Spook would go & check on him make sure he was ok ...hopefully Boo will come out of his shell once hes used to his new space & big brothers. He did do a lot of exploring tho I'll give him that! He seemed to love the hammock.

Anyway, I'm off tomorrow so will probably be staying up late tonight & will keep checking on them...I think the babies will just need to learn the older boys don't have as much energy as them so won't want to play 24/7 haha...but they have each other to play with.

Now...I know your probably wanting tonnes of cute pics....BUT sadly once I started the intros I went to get my camera & the batteries were dead & there were no newly charged ones .....also my phone was dead!!! I know I'm an idiot lol!
I really wish I could have gotten a pic of Iggy in the babies cage with Boo 

I only managed to get these 3 pics of the babies enjoying the big cage once my phone had charged a little...there were others of them in the cage but they were all blurry as like I said they were SO hyper!

Here is Spook stopping for a quick teddy graham snack...you can see what I mean about their colouring & you can also see how fast they are growing. Both have great appetites & are getting big & so far no poop issues. 


A very blurred, but cute pic of Boo giving his brother a kiss lol...


Getting a cuddle from Spook...


I will for sure get some more pics!! Hopefully, in the morning with better lighting I'll be able to get some good ones...will be REALLY cool if I find all 4 ratties snuggled up...I can tell Igor & Boo have already hit it off & Boo has similar traits...hes just not lazy & fat yet haha


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Pics from this morning...I usually always make my boys their own special breakfast lol [spoiled much?] today it was rice crispies, yoghurt, strawberry banana teddy grahams & nutri grain bar all in a big mash...sounds gross haha but my boys LOVE their breakfast mash 

Here we go...






























Herman was late to join the feast lol [he woke up with a sore eye this morning, but it went back to normal has always had eye problems]


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Awwwww, so nice to see they are growing up into handsome boys  it took me about 2 hours to read the thread by Finnebon of when they were born.. It made me laugh, cry and personally I think it should be a book in all honesty. 

So happy they are doing so well  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

They are doing great! The cage was all organized & neat when I put them back, but as you can see from the morning pics everything was shredded & all their bedding/fleece everywhere haha...they are all getting along great


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

This makes me so happy!!! Thank you so much for updating so frequently and for all the wonderful pictures <33333 The girl who adopted the two sisters is also keeping me up to date (through facebook and email) and it just makes me so happy that you both are willing to let me see the babies grow and share stories. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it ))))

I'm so happy that they are getting a long so great with your two boys! Boo has always been a bit more chill and shy, and Spook was always the hyper "hey what's going on over here??" baby and followed my 3 boys around the play area too when he met them haha. I know it's only been a couple weeks, but they look so big already! Eeeee, I'm so happy seeing these pictures and reading these stories! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Figured it was time for an update 

The boys are getting pretty big & almost overtaking Herman [altho hes a pretty small male...i think having no hair may have something to do with it tho lol]
They are getting along with the older boys fine...once in a while the older boys will put one of the babies in check...but its not very often, usually the babies play & wrestle with each other if they are feeling feisty lol...sometimes it seems like they are deciding between them which one is tougher? But the fact they don't squeal or make a lot of noise when their wrestling makes me think its just play.

Spook is the 'cool dude' he actually hardly wants to come out these days, hes very independent seems to prefer hanging out with his rat mates than me...HOWEVER when I do coax him out for some one on one bonding he is bruxxing away & nuzzling my neck ...he won't sit still to cuddle but he is very affectionate & he loves my necklace, he likes to nibble on it LOL. I guess Mr Spook is a male diva & likes things on his terms 

Pics...
Still has a baby face hehe...


Finnebon this is the Dumbo pic lol...


Holding my necklace...I think this is SO adorable when he does this!


Watching tv lol...you can get an idea of how big they've grown from this pic.


Boo, hes still the sweet cuddle bug...only now hes not shy! Hes first to greet me & climbs right into my arms  Spook USED to do this, but as mentioned hes 'too cool' for that now lol! Boo is officially the cuddliest of all my rats including Igor whose my big squishie Dumbo. He loves to be in my arms & falls asleep bruxxing while I pet him. I LOVE this boy <3 




You can see in his face he just looks like a gentle little soul 

Hope you enjoyed! Especially Finnebon!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow they really are getting big! A couple of those angles make Spook look HUGE like an adult already! I wonder if he is maybe bigger than Berki now? Thanks so much for posting pics, I love to see all of them, even if they're blurry or part of a rat is cut off or something haha. That's great that they seem so affectionate and sweet  Is it because you take them out a lot or are there any other things that you do that make them love you so much? I'd love a cuddly baby but everytime I try to take them out, they're too excited and would rather free-range and play with each other than cuddle with me xD


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

They are both pretty big! & getting chubby...I do spoil them with treats tho, Igor is probably overweight (eek lol) but I know Dumbos are known for being stocky! I hope Boo doesn't get too fat as he seems to have the lazy nature that Igor has lol  there fave treats are spaghetti bolognaise & they LOVE greek yoghurt...I buy the ones that come with fruit & granola & always treat the boys, they go CRAZY for it! Oh & I mentioned it before, but teddy grahams are also a big hit. I don't really do anything special to get them to cuddle...I take them out regular as a group to play on the couch & I also randomly do one on one bonding...they each just have their own personalities...Igor was always cuddley as ababy & I heard Dumbos are known to be more squishy...Boo also just seems to be a cuddle bug by nature, he has his hyper moments but usually thats when hes in the cage. Herman & Spook are just hyper shoulder ratties...always on the go! Herman is probably much more affectionate...but hes a lot older than Spook! I think Spook will get more squishy as he gets older  right now hes just a typical tween male lol!


----------



## boufurfio (Sep 14, 2013)

The Hooded one looks SO MUCH like my cutie Piper ! They are super cute !!!!


----------

